# Vpn



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good VPN to sign up with so I can watch my shows on Netflix and Hulu again?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Since you are already doing telecommuting work for a US firm. Maybe they could provide this for you?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have an Android device or want to watch Netflix on a computer, you can get a free app called Hola Accelerator that lets you watch Netflix and some other IP blocked TV services (like the BBC). They have plugins for Chrome and Firefox as well. Just search on Google for Hola Accelerator. I use it and it works fine.

For a true VPN, I use Strong VPN as well as VyprVPN. Other expats I know use Hide My Ass and they like it.


----------



## akclau (Oct 31, 2013)

Use www.senvpn.com. The US servers streams videos well.


----------



## AnnaM (Jan 30, 2013)

I am using gogohulu service ( Watch Hulu Outside US ) for watching Hulu abroad. It works fine for Netflix as well. Good speed. Try it (they have free trial)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*vettle*



dezzirae said:


> Can anyone recommend a good VPN to sign up with so I can watch my shows on Netflix and Hulu again?


Have you ever tried "vettle" I watch movies and tv serious and many other shows on that channel.

http://veetle.com/index.php/listing/index/shows


----------

